# Chrome Soundausgang ändern



## Saguya (5. Juli 2019)

*Chrome Soundausgang ändern*

Weiß jemand, wie man für Chrome den Audio Ausgang ändert, also nicht System weit, sondern halt nur für Chrome.
Ist dies überhaupt möglich


----------



## keinnick (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Chrome Soundausgang ändern*

Moin, das sollte mit Windows-Bordmitteln gehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sieh Dir das mal an: EarTrumpet 2.0 Lautstaerkeregelung mit neuen Funktionen im Microsoft Store [Update 13.06.] | Deskmodder.de


----------

